# opengl, sprites/tiles



## lumo (17. Sep 2012)

hallo,

ich habe vor langer zeit mal ein spiel programmiert,
in dem spiel habe ich ein einziges bild erstellt wo alle sprites/tiles drarauf waren und habe dann nur noch die bounds für jedes sub-image gespeichert.
möchte mich jetzt noch einmal an ein opengl spiel heranwagen und möchte die gleiche technik verwenden (soll dann ev. auf android laufen)

mir fällt aber nicht mehr ein wie das hieß (um ggf. tutorials zu suchen)

vielleicht weiss a einer von euch noch wie man das nennt 

danke schon mal
lumo


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Sep 2012)

Auf Teilbereiche kannst du auch unter OpenGL mit zb. glTexSubImage2D zugreifen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es die Funktion unter OpenCL gibt. Da müsstest recherchieren.


----------



## lumo (17. Sep 2012)

err...
wie ich das in OpenGL mache ist mir klar.
da geb ich jedem vertices einfach die textur-position mit...
die frage ist, wie sich das nennt, denn meines wissens gibt es dafür nette editoren mit denen man einfach die bilder plaziert und dann schon die x,y width, height informationen leicht sieht.
und nicht umständlich im editor messen und schauen...


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Sep 2012)

Da musst du dir die entsprechenden Tools suchen/selbst bauen. Von Haus aus gibt es nichts in OpenGL


----------



## lumo (17. Sep 2012)

ich sag ja nicht dass das von opengl kommt...
aber solche tools gibts definitiv schon (hab ich vor zig jahren schon verwendet  )
nur leider ist mein hirn kein usb stick, wo nix gelöscht wird *grins*


----------



## Titanpharao (17. Sep 2012)

"Sprite Sheet Packer" ist das Stichwort.

Sprite Sheet Packer #1 benutze ich auch bei meinem Android Spiel.


----------



## lumo (17. Sep 2012)

danke, genau sowas hab ich gemeint!


----------



## Marco13 (17. Sep 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Auf Teilbereiche kannst du auch unter OpenGL mit zb. glTexSubImage2D zugreifen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es die Funktion unter OpenCL gibt. Da müsstest recherchieren.



Tatsächlich gibt es clCreateSubBuffer - aber OpenCL hat mit OpenGL nicht viel mehr gemeinsam als mit Popeln, nämlich alle Buchstaben bis auf einen  Meintest du OpenGL ES?


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Sep 2012)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Meintest du OpenGL ES?


Ja, my fault ^^"


----------

